# at long last



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

I've reduced the herd down to CapnJackSparrow, Speck, Sunshine,and K4's Nutmeg,,,another buck and another doe pending..today at approximately 6:30 pm Nutmeg a tricolored blue eyed doe gave us quads, 3 bucks and a doe.. all did good, no complications,, very fast delivery,, third kid delivered sideways but momma done good..this year her udder was fantastic.. I'm so proud of her,, first set of quads to survive, hubby and I and visiting family with three kids got to watch..and one kid has moonspots of two different colors silver and brown on black.. waiting to see who has blue eyes..we're tired but very happy all got their colostrum and settled in for the evening.. someong tell me how to put pics on photobucket from cell phone and I'll share after they are a few days old and show some definition..we're gonna name them after the characters from the Fantastic Four marvel comic book movie...sighsssssssssssssssssssss and this was hubby's first time to be home for any birth on the farm,, and he got quads.. goatie kisses to all out there from my Nutmeg... :grouphug:


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

Congratulations!!!  I use a app on my phone called reduce picture! Hope that helps for downloading pictures.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Yay congrats! I can't wait to see photos!


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

I have a prepaid lg net 10 phone,, will go to photobucket and see if I can try from there.


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

not able to load to photobucket but am able to send from phone ... got that much started,, need some tech support to read their directions on the site.. sheesh middle age duhs comin in high and low here...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

These links may help with pictures... :thumb:

viewtopic.php?f=12&t=10124&p=128243&hilit=resizing+pictures#p128243

viewtopic.php?f=13&t=73


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

i have a photobucket account i need to upload from my cell phone not my computer..this is not an android phone this is an lg net 10 phone,, no apps can be downloaded on it.. it has a camera and cell to cell capability.. net 10 cant even give me tech support for this because the people on ts have no idea


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

Grats!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on you and Nutmegs quads!!

I have a Trac fone with a camera...I take pics and can send them to my personal email account...once I get them I can open them with my photo viewer on my pc....I can then post a topic, and before submitting it I go to the "upload attachment" area and hit the browse button and go to my picture files, once I choose it I then hit the "add the file" button and once uploaded I hit submit..... I've not had any issues posting pics here using that.


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

this is Nutmeg the day before she kidded
this is the only doeling..








one of the bucklings,, second born







first born , buckling







third buckling,, blue eyed,, quad colored.. blue or silver black and tan and white,,,







I wish the color on here was better,,, he is really pretty


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

New Herd Sire,, not the sire of the quads tho,.,. CapnJackSparrow,,comments please,,,


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

this is Nutmeg an







d her Dam, Ginger Ale who is no longer with us


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

this is Nutmeg and her first kids from Tony Lama,,two bucklings,,, the darker one is blue eyed Wrangler and Buckaroo







I gotta figger out how to keep the photos smaller,, workin on it


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Grats :thumbup: nice goats


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

They're so colorful!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Look at all those SPOTS!!! I love the looks of those quads! and Capt. Jack is a real looker too!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Congrats on the quads! :thumbup: They are so pretty! Love colorful kids. And, Jack is a very handsome boy. 

We get them, quite regularly. I prefer the trips, though. I told my girls last time "you don't have to feed more then two/three anymore", next time, I'm pulling 1 or 2. I'll probably pull the doelings (if I ever get any), and let the bucklings have their mom.


----------

